# Health Insurance Through Uber



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

Does anyone here have their health care coverage through Uber? If so what's the details?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Drew1986 said:


> Does anyone here have their health care coverage through Uber? If so what's the details?


It's not health care. It's disability.


----------



## Liquid702 (Jul 2, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> It's not health care. It's disability.


Because we are all ret-rded


----------

